# tirador de médias



## epi y blas

En esta frase que intento traducir al español:
"Tinham generosidades e ternuras insuspeitáveis a um tirador de médias, baixezas e sordidezes difíceis de adivinhar por qualquer ente humano normal."
No entiendo la expresión TIRADOR DE MÉDIAS.
Agradecería cualquier ayuda.
Un saludo.
(La frase pertenece al _Libro del desasosiego de Bernardo Soares_).


----------



## Carfer

_'Tenían generosidades y ternuras insospechables para un sacador de promedios'_


----------



## epi y blas

OK, Carfer.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Yo me había empeñado en sospechar algún oficio antiguo relacionado con las medias o los calcetines.
Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

epi y blas said:


> OK, Carfer.
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
> Yo me había empeñado en sospechar algún oficio antiguo relacionado con las medias o los calcetines.
> Saludos.


 
Ah! Vocè maliciava que fosse um tirador de meias-calças né?


----------



## epi y blas

Mangato said:


> Ah! Vocè maliciava que fosse um tirador de meias-calças né?


Así es, pero claro, no encajaba en el sentido de la frase. 
A veces, si no tiene uno cuidado, puede hacer surrealismo sin querer...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Está muito engraçado imaginar essas surrealidades, nem vou colocar aqui porque vou confundir com minhas bobagens, mas já me deram o segundo sorriso do dia com essa idéia.

Beijos,
Ivonne


----------



## vf2000

Tirar a média = hacer la pelota


----------



## okporip

A verdade é que não entendo nenhuma das expressões aqui mencionadas  (salvo a que não serve - "tirador de meias-calças"...): tirar médias; _sacar  promedios_; _hacer la pelota._ Na frase em questão, ademais, me  custa entender a que se liga "baixezas e sordidezes": se "tinham (...)  baixezas e sordidezes" ou se se trata, antes, de a figura do "tirador" tirar "médias, baixezas e sordidezes".


----------



## Mangato

Um tirador de médias, poderia ser uma pessoa "_calculadora"?._

 Especulando, entendo que fala das contradições dos personagens. Interpreto duas posibilidades:

_1) Tenían generosidades y ternuras insopechables en una *persona calculadora*, (y) bajezas y sordideces difíciles de adivinar por cualquier ser humano normal._


_2) Tenían generosidades y ternuras insopechables en *un tira levitas,* (y) bajezas y sordideces difíciles de adivinar por cualquier ser humano normal._


----------



## epi y blas

Gracias, Mangato, creo que me voy a quedar con la primera de las posibilidades que sugieres. Me gusta y parece encajar bien con el contexto.
Que tengas un buen día.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## vf2000

okporip said:


> A verdade é que não entendo nenhuma das expressões aqui mencionadas...".


Tirar média, pelo menos por aqui, é o mesmo que "puxar o saco" = hacer la pelota. Não creio que seja uma pessoa calculista. 
"Tinham generosidades e ternuras insuspeitáveis a um _*puxa-saco*_" Foi o que eu entendi. 
Até onde eu sei, um puxa-saco tem "generosidades e ternuras" irritantes.
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

vf2000 said:


> Tirar média, pelo menos por aqui, é o mesmo que "puxar o saco" = hacer la pelota. Não creio que seja uma pessoa calculista.
> "Tinham generosidades e ternuras insuspeitáveis a um _*puxa-saco*_" Foi o que eu entendi.
> Até onde eu sei, um puxa-saco tem "generosidades e ternuras" irritantes.
> Espero ter ajudado,
> AXÉ


 
Verdade!  Mesmo assim, até podem ser sinônimos eihm! Pois nada nem ninguém vai me fazer esquecer como puxava o saco tirar médias em Estatística


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

vf2000 said:


> Tirar média, pelo menos por aqui, é o mesmo que "puxar o saco" = hacer la pelota. Não creio que seja uma pessoa calculista.
> "Tinham generosidades e ternuras insuspeitáveis a um _*puxa-saco*_" Foi o que eu entendi.
> Até onde eu sei, um puxa-saco tem "generosidades e ternuras" irritantes.
> Espero ter ajudado,
> AXÉ


 
Tirar médias/Puxar o saco (pt. Bra.) = hinchar las pelotas (es. Arg.)
Y otras variantes mucho más impronunciables.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> A verdade é que não entendo nenhuma das expressões aqui mencionadas (salvo a que não serve - "tirador de meias-calças"...): tirar médias; _sacar promedios_; _hacer la pelota._ Na frase em questão, ademais, me custa entender a que se liga "baixezas e sordidezes": se "tinham (...) baixezas e sordidezes" ou se se trata, antes, de a figura do "tirador" tirar "médias, baixezas e sordidezes".


 
A frase é do _'Livro do Desassossego'_ de Bernardo Soares (um dos heterónimos de Fernando Pessoa'), que não é fácil de entender numa primeira leitura. _'Tirador de médias'_ é certamente uma referência à actividade a que se dedicam aqueles que costumam sentar-se na mesa de Bernardo Soares, de frente para o espelho. Seriam contabilistas? A verdade é que no segmento anterior Soares refere-se aos colegas de escritório, mas naquele a que a frase pertence não há nenhum indicador claro de quem se trata. Teria de reler o livro para ter uma ideia mais precisa.
Tal como a interpreto e reportando-me à alternativa de okporip, o sentido real é "tinham (...) baixezas e sordidezes" não se tratando, por isso, de a figura do "tirador" tirar "médias, baixezas e sordidezes". 
Em todo o caso, pude confirmar que na versão espanhola, o Ángel Crespo também traduziu por _'sacador de promedios'._


----------



## vf2000

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Verdade!  como puxava o saco tirar médias em Estatística


Tem algo estranho aqui... será que ficaria melhor "como eu puxava o saco do professor de estatística"?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

vf2000 said:


> Tem algo estranho aqui... será que ficaria melhor "como eu puxava o saco do professor de estatística"?


 
En realidad quise decir: "como _hinchaba/molestaba_ hacer promedios en Estadística (materia de la facultad).

La idea era hacer un juego de palabras entre "tirador de médias" (sacador de promedios como comentó Carfer) y "tirar médias" tal como comentaste vos. Pero puede que se haya enredado todo


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Ahhh vf2000, agora entendi! Só que não interpretei esse sorriso que colocou depois da frase. Em realidade eu puxei o saco de todos professores/as, não apenas do de Estatística! Mesmo assim, todos me amaram por igual.

Beijões,
Ivonne


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> A frase é do _'Livro do Desassossego'_ de Bernardo Soares (um dos heterónimos de Fernando Pessoa'), que não é fácil de entender numa primeira leitura.



Lembro-me bem do outro tópico que sobre essa mesma obra que iniciou epi y blas. A obra é mesmo difícil!



> _'Tirador de médias'_ é certamente uma referência à actividade a  que se dedicam aqueles que costumam sentar-se na mesa de Bernardo  Soares, de frente para o espelho. Seriam contabilistas? A verdade é que  no segmento anterior Soares refere-se aos colegas de escritório, mas  naquele a que a frase pertence não há nenhum indicador claro de quem se  trata.


Mas, então, a ideia de "tirar médias" (_sacar promedios_) nada teria a ver com a de "bajular, adular", correto? Tratar-se-ia de caracterizar uma certa atividade profissional por meio de uma das tarefas que ela implica: a de fazer os cálculos matemáticos resumidos na ideia de "tirar médias". Estaríamos diante de duas interpretações bem diferentes: a de Carfer (e do tradutor Ángel Crespo*) e a de vf2000. É isso mesmo?

* É também por aí, creio, que vai a interpretação do Mangato, mas a fórmula mais "literal" de tradução (_sacador de promedios_) parece-me, neste caso, mais adequada do que a derivativa (quem _saca promedios_ dedica-se a fazer cálculos; portanto, um _sacador de promedios_ é _calculador_).


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Mas, então, a ideia de "tirar médias" (_sacar promedios_) nada teria a ver com a de "bajular, adular", correto?


 
Não quero fazer afirmações peremptórias sobre uma obra que li na totalidade já há bastantes anos e na qual só pontualmente tenho pegado agora por causa das perguntas de epi y blas. Feita esta ressalva, não me parece que haja nada que aponte para aí. Se há bajulação, é uma espécie de auto-bajulação dos companheiros de mesa e conversa de Pessoa. Não tenho a certeza, mas creio que o cenário é _'A Brasileira do Chiado',_ possivelmente o mais emblemático café lisboeta, que Pessoa costumava frequentar (há até uma estátua dele sentado à sua mesa, na esplanada do café, muito apreciada pelos turistas que aproveitam para também eles se sentarem ao colo ou à mesa de Pessoa, vejam, para o que aqui nos interessa, a 1ª e a 3ª fotografia do slide-show em http://www.guiadacidade.pt/portugal/poi/17844/11/brasileira-do-chiado ). Pessoa descreve-os, aos tais tiradores de médias, como gente vaidosa e narcísica, por isso digo que a única bajulação que ali aparece é a deles mesmos. As paredes interiores de 'A Brasileira' são cobertas por espelhos, nos quais se remiram e admiram. Pessoa não os acha maus rapazes, mas há entre eles gente boa, generosa e terna, qualidades inesperadas em tiradores de médias, e gente má, baixa e sórdida.
Aí vai o texto, para que possam fazer as vossas próprias interpretações.

_'Sempre que podem, sentam-se defronte do espelho. Falam conosco e namoram-se de olhos a si mesmos. Por vezes, como nos namoros, distraem-se da conversa. Fui-lhes sempre simpático, porque a minha aversão adulta pelo meu aspecto me compeliu sempre a escolher o espelho como coisa para onde virasse as costas. Assim, e eles de instinto o reconheciam tratando-me sempre bem, eu era o rapaz escutador que lhes deixava sempre livres a vaidade e a tribuna._
_Em conjunto não eram maus rapazes; particularmente eram melhores e piores. Tinham generosidades e ternuras insuspeitáveis a um tirador de médias, baixezas e sordidezes difíceis de adivinhar por qualquer ente humano normal. Miséria, inveja e ilusão – assim os resumo..._'​


----------



## Mangato

Fantástico o parágrafo. O tirador de médias podería ser o que nos dizemos _un estadístico._ Sabido é que a frialdade dos números e os atributos morais raramente confirem


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Aí vai o texto, para que possam fazer as vossas próprias interpretações.
> 
> _'Sempre que podem, sentam-se defronte do espelho. Falam conosco e namoram-se de olhos a si mesmos. Por vezes, como nos namoros, distraem-se da conversa. Fui-lhes sempre simpático, porque a minha aversão adulta pelo meu aspecto me compeliu sempre a escolher o espelho como coisa para onde virasse as costas. Assim, e eles de instinto o reconheciam tratando-me sempre bem, eu era o rapaz escutador que lhes deixava sempre livres a vaidade e a tribuna._
> _Em conjunto não eram maus rapazes; particularmente eram melhores e piores. Tinham generosidades e ternuras insuspeitáveis a um tirador de médias, baixezas e sordidezes difíceis de adivinhar por qualquer ente humano normal. Miséria, inveja e ilusão – assim os resumo..._'​



Que difícil! Mas eu gostaria de sanar uma dúvida...

Em mim, a ideia de "tirar médias" desperta, de imediato - desconsiderado qualquer contexto -, um único caminho interpretativo: o de calcular médias matemáticas. Em seguida, considerando que se trata de português de Portugal, especulo que posso desconhecer uma expressão que seria sinônima de "*fazer* médias" no Brasil: algo como bajular, adular. Por fim, sabedor de que o texto não vem somente de Portugal, mas de um gigante da poesia, imagino a possibilidade de que a expressão esteja a combinar os dois sentidos (e, talvez, mais algum...).

Minha dúvida é se o Carfer, português que é, também considera que "tirar médias" pode aludir, ainda fora de qualquer contexto, a "calcular médias matemáticas" e "bajular".


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Que difícil! Mas eu gostaria de sanar uma dúvida...
> 
> Em mim, a ideia de "tirar médias" desperta, de imediato - desconsiderado qualquer contexto -, um único caminho interpretativo: o de calcular médias matemáticas. Em seguida, considerando que se trata de português de Portugal, especulo que posso desconhecer uma expressão que seria sinônima de "*fazer* médias" no Brasil: algo como bajular, adular. Por fim, sabedor de que o texto não vem somente de Portugal, mas de um gigante da poesia, imagino a possibilidade de que a expressão esteja a combinar os dois sentidos (e, talvez, mais algum...).
> 
> Minha dúvida é se o Carfer, português que é, também considera que "tirar médias" pode aludir, ainda fora de qualquer contexto, a "calcular médias matemáticas" e "bajular".


 
Com o significado de bajular, vi a expressão _'fazer médias'_ pela primeira vez precisamente aqui neste tópico. Suponho que não existirá em Portugal. 
Quanto à possibilidade de Pessoa conhecer a expressão brasileira, não sei dizer mas os contactos mais estreitos de Pessoa eram com a cultura inglesa, aliás o inglês foi a sua língua de formação e de trabalho e, inclusivamente, tem obras em inglês.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Com o significado de bajular, vi a expressão _'fazer médias'_ pela primeira vez precisamente aqui neste tópico. Suponho que não existirá em Portugal.



Minha dúvida é se _'*tirar* médias'_, em Portugal, pode ter esse sentido.



> Quanto à possibilidade de Pessoa conhecer a expressão brasileira (...).



Não supus essa possibilidade (e acho que a suposição, além de desnecessária, realmente não faria sentido). O que supus (valha a repetição de sentido com o que vai acima) é que _'tirar médias'_ (pt Pt) possa ser o mesmo que '_fazer média(s)_' (pt Br). Se pode ou não, é isto o que lhe pergunto. Se não pode, quando você diz _'tirador de médias', _pensa, então, apenas em cálculos matemáticos?


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Minha dúvida é se _'*tirar* médias'_, em Portugal, pode ter esse sentido.
> ... O que supus (valha a repetição de sentido com o que vai acima) é que _'tirar médias'_ (pt Pt) possa ser o mesmo que '_fazer média(s)_' (pt Br). Se pode ou não, é isto o que lhe pergunto. Se não pode, quando você diz _'tirador de médias', _pensa, então, apenas em cálculos matemáticos?


 
Desculpe, okporip, não me apercebi que as expressões eram diferentes mas para o caso tanto dá, já que _'fazer médias'_ ou _'tirar médias'_ são sinónimos, a meu ver, mas apenas têm o significado matemático. Nenhuma delas equivale, tanto quanto eu sei, a '_bajular_'.


----------



## epi y blas

Ya me he perdido un poco con tantas aportaciones (y mi escaso dominio del portugués), pero creo que podría aclarar algo las cosas la consideración del contexto en el que se inserta la expresión TIRADOR DE MEDIAS.
Es un fragmento del _Libro del desasosiego_ (creo que Okporip ha citado los dos párrafos iniciales) en el que Bernardo Soares se refiere al mundillo literario de los cafés lisboetas y las gentes que por allí pululan buscando la gloria y la fama. Al describir a esas gentes, hábiles en la oratoria y el dicho agudo, pero incapaces de ir más allá, Pessoa traza unos rasgos en los que mezcla la conmiseración y la crítica radical ("Miséria, inveja e ilusão - assim os resumo"). Un rasgo destacado de estas gentes es su "extremosidad" (valga decirlo así), su distancia respecto a la gente normal; por eso en la frase donde se encuentra TIRADOR DE MEDIAS alude a dos extremos: por un lado, "generosidades e ternuras insuspeitáveis a um tirador de medias"; por el otro, "baixezas e sordidezes difíceis de adivinhar por qualquer ente humano normal". En ese contexto, el "tirador de medias", sea cual sea su significado preciso en otros contextos, parece aquí referirse a la gente corriente, al ciudadano medio, al "ente humano normal" incapaz de comprender una personalidad tan extremada.
Por otro lado, y sigo especulando, tal vez Bernardo Soares, "ayudante de guarda livros", como todo el mundo sabe, al pensar en una figura que contraponer al literato de los cafés, utiliza TIRADOR DE MEDIAS con el significado que tenga esta expresión en el mundo de los contables.
En fin, sólo son especulaciones...


----------



## okporip

epi y blas said:


> (...) tal vez Bernardo Soares (...), al pensar en una figura que contraponer al literato de los cafés, utiliza TIRADOR DE MEDIAS con el significado que tenga esta expresión en el mundo de los contables.



... o en el mundo "escolar" - "gente normal" (como habías dicho), que no tiene resultados excelentes en la escuela, sino que ¿"saca promedios"?

Sea como sea, ya me parece que Carfer iba por el mejor de los caminos desde el principio: no se me ocurre otra posibilidad de traducción que no sea "sacador de promedios" (al lector le tocaría interpretar el sentido exacto).


----------



## Mangato

Yo me inclin0o por traducir por *estadístico*, en la realidad un "sacador de promedios". Puede encerrar ese pundo de desprecio que tienen  poetas y humanistas por lo excesivamente racional de los números.


----------

